# What reasons have people been given for recurrent miscarriages?



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, I have FVL and a 10 year old daughter who we had no problems conceiving, no  complications during pregnancy and a normal birth.  How things have  changed, I've been pregnant over 30 times majority ending before 6/7 weeks with no problems,  but have had several go to 10-12 weeks, 2 with subchorionic haematomas which  caused severe haemorrhaging & a molar pregnancy.  I've been under 5  consultants and had 4 operations to remove uterine polyps &  endometriosis.  It was only the 3rd surgeon who diagnosed the endo which I was  riddled with and had another two operations to deal with.

I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant after taking a 6 month break.  We'd been 'at it' for 8 years and I really needed same headspace, though I'll be 42 this year and time is a luxury!  I'm taking 40mg Clexane nightly and a baby aspirin in the  morning.  Also, 5mg folic acid, borage and  omega oil and B6 & B12.

Would be very interested to hear from people who have suffered recurrent miscarriage, as it's all still a mystery to me and all the medical staff I've ever encountered  x


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Emma,
have you had karyotyping done? I haven't had nearly as many miscarriages as you, only 2 but it turns out my husband has a chromosome abnormality that is causing them. It is possible we could conceive and everything be ok but every time we conceive we have a 50/50 chance of the baby being very very poorly and me miscarrying. I really hope they find a solution for you soon and good luck with this pregnancy xxx


----------



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi KP, yes and all normal,  all the tests I've had done over the years have been normal    I haven't had the Chicago Level 2 testing done & thinking that'll be my next step.  But enough about me!!  I've just been reading your diary  Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Emma, if you read bookishs diary she had a lot of miscarriages, had level two tests done, came back with high something's, can't remember what and is now 33 weeks pregnant with a healthy singleton, so that may def be worth looking into. Good luck xxxx


----------

